# NOC list 2171 - Business analyst - Education needs to match



## IcemanSG (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum. 

Please, can you answer my few queries?
1.
Does the education needs to match to the NOC List item 2171. Business Analyst.
Is it mandatory have Computer Engg or Comp Science as education?

I've 7.5 yrs exp as an IT Business Analyst but my education is all Management.
MBA in Finance.

If I get my education verified by WES & show my experience & provide all letters there won't be any points deducted (education to WES & Work ex to Immigration). 

2. 
For PNP as per my knowledge first we need to make an express entry EOI. Then when accepted. Then you can apply for PNP based on each province.
The provincial nomination is case to case based on each province.
The timing and needs to match & the skills also need to be matched.
Please can you someone share some light on the operational process.
I mean how does Express entry and PNP come in sync. I'm aware PNP is separate application & fees & admin process.

3.
Currently as per my estimations (IELTS) calculations is not 442 (approx cut off for ITA) Its around 430 or so Although if I score well I should be around 440.
What happens in case the total points do not meet ITA cut off. the application will be in their records. Do I have a deadline in between time to improve my scores by giving IELTS & getting better points?
Does it make sense to apply first then re take the test or get good points only then apply.

Thank you all for your support.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## IcemanSG (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello all,

Please can someone share their thoughts on my above queries.


Thanks


----------

